# What kind of dog should i get



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

Which one should i get. I am not going to make any of them mean but right now i leaning towards a brindle pitbull. I all ready have a dog but its a indoor dog. I want a outdoor dog i can take with me to the park wehn i play ball and something i can walk around the neighborhood. I am still keeping in the indoor dog too.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

get a bullmastiff


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

thePACK said:


> get a bullmastiff


And people thought Ps were expensive to feed


----------



## DBROWN (Mar 8, 2003)

get a rot they are sweet


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

a golden retriever or a lab, some sort of hunting dog. yeah it dont' make you look tough but they're really good outside dogs. read up a little more on those types of dogs you chose and their principal uses. I have a pit/lab mix he's a handful while only still a puppy, but i'd never take him off of his leash in a public place. I thought i had a point. oh yeah just didnt' want you to be disappointed when you can't do what you want w/ your pet. :biggrin:

i voted doberman


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

yeah bullmastifs are awesome dogs, i have a bullmastif/lab mix dog and she great, nice and big too

bullmastifs are big guard dogs.. they were created years and years ago for theperfect guard dog by crossing a bulldog with a mastif and creating this massive giant beast, an amazing dog, and very devoted and great personality


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

I voted for the rotweiler cause the bullmastif was not there, and these are pretty big and intimidating dogs... they can be very devoted on the owner and depending on how trined can prove to be very impresive dogs


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Get a st.bernard or if you have to choose one of those I would go with a rot.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

get a german blood line german sheperd..you won't regret it..


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I know just the perfect dog if you want one thats intimidating yet friendly...and very protective when its definatly needed...I say get the Great Dane. Those dogs are HUGE. The one my brother had was an awesome dog and always playful. They are very loving dogs too. As with what thePACK said, that would be my second choice.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

rot


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> I know just the perfect dog if you want one thats intimidating yet friendly...and very protective when its definatly needed...I say get the Great Dane. Those dogs are HUGE. The one my brother had was an awesome dog and always playful. They are very loving dogs too. As with what thePACK said, that would be my second choice.


 yeah great danes are beautiful and massive,but the only thing is that they have 
a short life span 6-8 years.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

thePACK said:


> yeah great danes are beautiful and massive,but the only thing is that they have
> a short life span 6-8 years.


 Hmm...I could be wrong but I was under the impression that they can live anywhere from 8 to 12 years. I could be wrong...but you are right they dont live as long as the average dog.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 5, 2003)

I voted Rot, but you could always get the most awesome dog on the planet, a bull terrier.


----------



## Crossett (Apr 1, 2003)

I voted for brindle pit. I have one and she's turned out great so far.

here she is at 2 months.










shes 6 months now.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Get a pit!! Not American, not red nose, not a blue pit either.. get an aligator pitt!! Meanest somonabitches around!!

Honestly, if I had a choice of a pet to get. I'd get a Gorilla. Imagine walking around the beach with a Silver Back. Imagine how many time you can kick sand in peoples face!


----------



## deeboi (Mar 7, 2003)

I voted for the brindle jes cuz I have a Blue Brindle American Staffordshire Terrier aka American Pitbull Terrier.

Here he is at around 6 Mo.


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

Get a brindle pit.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

If your in the South East, I have this pup available... hes our favorite but he is a male and a huge bully at such a young age.. real trouble maker


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

140 pound Brindle Bullmastif. Baddest dog on the block.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Bullmastif...then Pitbull, Rott or German Shepperd!


----------



## RHOMKILLA (Feb 22, 2003)

Their is a dog that is very rare so I'm not sure if this is spelled correctly "Alpha blue Bulldog".
This is one of the most incredible dogs I've ever lyed eyes on. It has the head of an english bulldog but the built of like a pitbull terrier only much bigger. Pits are somewhat shorter. I used to have an english bulldog & he was great but was defintely not an outside dog. Seriously inquire on the Alpha Blue Bulldog. Rare Breed so I'm sure it's also pretty pricey.


----------



## RHOMKILLA (Feb 22, 2003)

Their is a dog that is very rare so I'm not sure if this is spelled correctly "Alpha blue Bulldog".
This is one of the most incredible dogs I've ever lyed eyes on. It has the head of an english bulldog but the built of like a pitbull terrier only much bigger. Pits are somewhat shorter. I used to have an english bulldog & he was great but was defintely not an outside dog. Seriously inquire on the Alpha Blue Bulldog. Rare Breed so I'm sure it's also pretty pricey.


----------



## Sparkley4Sho (Apr 5, 2003)

> get a st bernard


no, no, no....







lol, I do not recomend a st bernard 4 an outside dog..... they are lovey dogs, and yea they should be outside but not all night long or anything, they require a huge ass house, and lotsa room 2 run around. My dog eats a huge bag of dog food a week.... and he's only a puppy.... here's a pic of him when he was alot smaller, but now he is 1 1/2. He is also full bread St. Bernard. and I voted Rot cuz they are awesome


----------



## TheRightToRemainSilent (Apr 6, 2003)

see avatar for my dog


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Sparkley4Sho said:


> > get a st bernard


 Aww.. cute pup, Christina!!!











> see avatar for my dog










I never new that was a ROT on your Avitar!! I thought it was a romantic picture of the heavens.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> I never new that was a ROT on your Avitar!! I thought it was a romantic picture of the heavens.


 haha..so did i ..i thought it was one of ms.natts pic..oops


----------



## Sparkley4Sho (Apr 5, 2003)

hehe thanks :smile:


----------



## mechanic (Jan 11, 2003)

Hi. For a great large outdoor dog I'd go with either a Great Pyrenee,or a German Shepherd.
later Eric


----------



## RAZORTEETH (Feb 6, 2003)

gat a pit the only true dog to have i have two and would not own anything else think those p's are bad on this site i should get a recording with both my pits and a stray he he he


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

thePACK said:


> haha..so did i ..i thought it was one of ms.natts pic..oops


 LOL...its okay cause I do have a pic just like that minus the dog...and I did at one point have it as my avatar.


----------



## Snap (Mar 30, 2003)

Hi,Springers are pretty cool,coz they are meant for out doors,here's a pic of one of my'n


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

PITBULL


----------



## nyquil (Mar 29, 2003)

get a wiener dog


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

no, weiner dogs are much too large and aggressive


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

you want big, hyper, protective... hmm... I say ... you crossbreed a Pit and a Chihuahua.







THAT'S BE SOME FUNNY sh*t!!! They'd be lazy, laid back, hyper active (chihuahua side) aggressive (1/2 n 1/2), protective (the female chihuahua mostly, but comes w/most smaller dogs n their owners)


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

i have a buckskin pitbull and a brindle pitbull and they both are awesome!!! but why dont you get a white pitbull that has brindle in it???/ but if you want to get a really bad ass dog, get a RED NOSE!!!!!!! there heads get huge and they easily weigh over 100, and will beat the hell out of any pincher and rotweiller!!!!!


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

How much do you plan on spending on a apbt? I know plenty of sites that have high quality apbt. If need sites pm me. My next apbt is goin to be a blue. Stay away from white abpt they tend to be the runts and have more Susceptible to diseases. You can get a AmStaff which is a type of pitbull but isn't as aggressive as the apbt.


----------

